# Vinyl siding without J-channel



## handymaam (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi All,
I hope you can help me solve this problem.  My house is twelve years old (way past warranty) and it has recently come to my attention that my vinyl siding may not have been installed correctly.  We have had trouble with carpenter bees nesting along the edge of the siding where it meets the roof line for a number of years.  This year's "bug man" mentioned that there was no J-channel installed in some areas and that leaves a good sized gap between the vinyl and the rake board.  Pictures will be easier to explain.

There are some areas of the house that have J channel along the rake boards, so I know the installers knew HOW to do it.  Why didn't they and how can I prevent further infestations without re-siding my entire house?

Also, there appears to be no caulking around my windows where there is cedar siding.  See last picture.  Is this accepted practice?  We've had the trim painted three different times and none of the painters mentioned the lack of caulking.  Help!!

Handymaam


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2011)

Backing rod is a round foam used to plug gaps and comes in many sizes. You might be able to use that to block the bees.


----------



## handymaam (Sep 16, 2011)

Appreciate the response.  The bee man told me they would chew right through foam products.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2011)

The siding could be removed and re done with j installed.


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 17, 2011)

nealtw said:


> The siding could be removed and re done with j installed.



That's really the only right way to do it.


----------



## handymaam (Sep 17, 2011)

I hoped there would be someone with a really creative solution that wouldn't cost me an extra mortgage payment (or two).  Those of you who have installed vinyl, if one were to take off the rake that lays on top of the vinyl ends, all along the roof line, could the siding not be cut in a straight line down along the roof line, thereby allowing room for j channel to be installed, and new pvc rake board replaced on top as it should have been?  The contractor who looked at the situation said that 10 year old vinyl will not cut straight without cracking, splintering etc. and causing more trouble that would cost even more to fix.  Is that such a big concern? Consider that the vinyl has been under the cover of the rake board all these years.  The original builder suggested loading the gap with caulking (adding foam backer, I imagine) placing a narrow pvc board under the rake to fill the rest of the gap, leaving it recessed about 1/2 an inch.  Would either of these scenarios be acceptable?  

Anyone have a comment about the lack of caulking around the windows?

Thanks 
Handymaam


----------



## chb70 (Sep 17, 2011)

Unfortunately you need to remove to fix properly.
Unless you can seal it from inside the attic.

Chicago Roofing


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 18, 2011)

handymaam said:


> I hoped there would be someone with a really creative solution that wouldn't cost me an extra mortgage payment (or two).  Those of you who have installed vinyl, if one were to take off the rake that lays on top of the vinyl ends, all along the roof line, could the siding not be cut in a straight line down along the roof line, thereby allowing room for j channel to be installed, and new pvc rake board replaced on top as it should have been?  The contractor who looked at the situation said that 10 year old vinyl will not cut straight without cracking, splintering etc. and causing more trouble that would cost even more to fix.  Is that such a big concern? Consider that the vinyl has been under the cover of the rake board all these years.  The original builder suggested loading the gap with caulking (adding foam backer, I imagine) placing a narrow pvc board under the rake to fill the rest of the gap, leaving it recessed about 1/2 an inch.  Would either of these scenarios be acceptable?
> 
> Anyone have a comment about the lack of caulking around the windows?
> 
> ...


You most likely could cut the siding with a grinder and a metal cutting blade. You would need to zip out a few pieces of the siding in order to nail the J channel on. It would be possilbe... Did you ask the original builder why they didn't use J channel to start? 

As far as the windows, just buy some caulking and caulk them. They need to be caulked.


----------



## handymaam (Sep 18, 2011)

EZ and Chicago Roof,
As to why they didn't use j-channel to start, the builder mumbled something about the curve on the front gable and then just rambled on about something else irrelevant.  Thanks for responding.
Handymaam


----------



## nealtw (Sep 19, 2011)

How about wire window mesh about 4"wide, rolled over to "u" shape and tucked into crack. Once it is in place the side against the siding could be sniped to fit the siding.


----------

